# lookin for more HP



## ESG111 (Oct 13, 2007)

i have a 06 GTO and i was wanting to beaf it up... i am not sure withch way to go to get more bang for the buck got any ideas???


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

First off, how much cash are you willing to spend?


----------



## ESG111 (Oct 13, 2007)

i am not too sure i just dont wanna drop alot i was thinking cam, hedder, chip and intake but was not too sure what to look for i just want to improve on the big bad 6.0 and if i do mod like that would i have to mes with drive train and how about supercharg can that be dont on a 6 speed i have never seen on a manual but i could be wrong


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

How much of an increase in hp are you looking for?


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

05GTO said:


> How much of an increase in hp are you looking for?



I agree you really need to know how much HP you want before you approach it. It does not take much to take the LS2 to crazy numbers. It could be as simple as a predator tune, CAI, exhaust to get a 50hp bump or on the other extreme there is a guy with a supercharged LS2 with around 10-15psi pulling 800hp at the wheels. I like that APS twin turbo set up myself.


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

http://www.highperformancepontiac.com/tech/hppp_0706_ls2_power_package/index.html 

This article tell you how to get 420whp with about 3-4k invested. That should beef it up and give you the sound you want. I am waiting till tax return season to throw the non-nitrous package on my 06


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

first there is no "chip" for the car. the computer is a lot more sophisticated than that and it is re-flashed with program adjustments or even new operating systems to tune it. a "C"AI is for the most part a waste of "power" money. i'd get headers and get a real dyno tune or purchase a full featured tuning suite like EFIlive or HP Tuners and wide band O2 sensor hardware to do it yourself. the "canned" tunes of the pedator leaves a lot on the table and is limited so you're hamstrung in the future. if you have a stick by all means get a GMM, Billet or Hurst shifter. after you get that established (or at the same time if you have the coin) a cam with under drive pulley makes a nice addition. a catback is a waste of money for power as it's very little bang for the buck. with just more HP tho it quickly becomes apparent that you need other stuff to make the car better rounded like suspension upgrades, better tires, etc.
if you race, a stick is going to need a clutch almost right away and if it's an auto a good stall torque converter


----------

